# Gaming Suggestions?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, so I'm taking Jester, Rico, and Annie to a western gaming events saturday and I need some help.

1) Rico is gaited, so therefor he doesn't move the same as Jester does, whom I'm used to riding. I have never done anything but barrels on Rico before and I noticed I can't get him to turn as clean as Jester, for obvious reasons. Do you have any suggestions as to how I could maybe cut off a few seconds from my time with him? I've tried turning slightly loser, then tighter, then inside leg to curve his body more, but he always veers out no matter if I drive him back in or not. It's killing my time.

2) Annie is our newest horse. We haven't had her for very long at all and I'm still getting used to her. She costatly feels like she's going to throw me. She picks up her feet more han Jester, who moves out a lot more insttead of moving up. (XP) And the other thing with her is that she is constatly wanting to go back to the other horses; I have done everything I can think of to break her of that habit, but there's little I can do at this point and Mom is at a loss too. She's at a trainers right now so I think she'll be fine, but I'd like to have maybe some new excersizes I could do in the future once she is returned after her 30 days of boot camp. 

Please and thank you xD


----------

